# Duxford DC-3, B-25, and more



## sunny91 (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi: Good video and good music..

Sunny


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 23, 2007)

Didn't see a B-25... Good video, though!


----------



## sunny91 (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks Angie to report my error,

Sunny


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 23, 2007)

Don't worry about it. Keep sending more videos for your penance.


----------

